# Tire size options for my lifted beetle



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

I'm going to try and pick up some used tires to try on my lifted beetle.
I know the person who developed the lift kit put aggressive 225/60/16 on his bug. He lost mileage due to the tread. But the tire size looks good on it. 
Another person is using 215/60/16's. 
I don't need the lug/off-road tires, but want more diameter.
I'm trying to decide between these two options for my glx. I'd even consider a 65 sidewall...but don't know if it will fit (height or turning restricted).
Anyone able to tell me max size on a lifted beetle?










_Modified by Carphuntin_god at 11:15 AM 3-30-2007_


----------



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: Tire size options for my lifted beetle (Carphuntin_god)*

I'm going to go look around today... but maybe one of the tire techs here could tell me.... if I keep the stock width and increase the aspect, is there a formula or calculator to know if your footprint of the tire will stay relatively the same?
I'm asking because another option would be to go to 205/65/16 or 195/65 or 70/16. As long as they fit the stock rims.
Thinking keeping the foot print similar would keep mileage similar.
I'm going to wander out a bit today to see what local sellers have. I'm looking for summer tires primarily that also have good wet traction. The Kumho's on TR site look interesting and cheap...but I want to get a good idea of my options.
Snow traction is not a concern as I have my Nokians for that


----------



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: Tire size options for my lifted beetle (Carphuntin_god)*

found some used goodyear triple treads in 225/60/16. Dealer says if i get them and they don't work, I can return them and try some bridgestones (lower end tires with more tread) in 215/60/16... So I think I have a plan.


----------



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: Tire size options for my lifted beetle (Carphuntin_god)*

actually, I'm now thinking for the screwing around I have to do to figure out tires, and the fact that tires vary from man. to man... I may just try and shoot right to new tires.
Kinda thinking Yokohama Advan S4's right now.


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

I have absolutely no input for your thread, but I have been reading it, in case you feel like you're typing to yourself. 
I'd love to see some pictures with whatever you go for.


----------



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: (DIAF)*

You may want to read a parallel thread I have going at tdiclub. http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=172313 
I'm trying to get numbers together now so I can make an educated guess as to what tires I can fit in the wheel wells without rubbing either from sheer size, or turn of the steering, or suspension travel.
Looking a lot like I might be stuck with 215/60/16 to be on the safe side.....but some 225/60/16's might fit. 
Tires I'm looking at are the Yokohama Avid TRZ, Advan S4, and Michelin Pilot Sport A/S.
While I like ordering from Tire Rack and other online vendors... I may have to strike a deal with a local shop just so that I can try different sizes before/while I buy. Unfortunately, no Yokohama dealers local to me.


_Modified by Carphuntin_god at 7:45 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

Back in High School a buddy had a 74 Super Beetle that we absolutely abused. We took it down the power-line access trails all the time, and it was a trooper. I never thought to take a NB out like that though, with it being a different animal entirely.
How does it do out there?


----------



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: (DIAF)*

I don't really know. I lifted my beetle since in my town, very steep driveways are the order of the day. I've wrecked a fender in the subzero weather, and I finally got sick of trying to hit the perfect oblique approach angle on every driveway to not bottom out. put the lift kit in, problem went away.
Oh, it clears roadkill better too


----------

